# Cuantos aca ven Big Bang Theory????



## JaVo_Rock (Nov 17, 2010)

A opinion personal hay momentos en que la serie te enseña cosas en vez de hacerte reir , cuantos de ustedes la ven?? y que le dirian a Sheldon sobre la ingenieria (en un episodio el dice que la ingeniera es "la hermana retardada de la fisica")


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

Ese Sheldon siempre me mata de risa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2010)

yo  voto  por  el indu ,de ves en cuando lo veo ,no siempre
saludos


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Yo no tengo cable . Que mala.


----------



## webster26 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Yo no tengo cable . Que mala.




mm pero tienes internet no?? digo de ahi los puedes ver


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 23, 2010)

Yo me he vuelto una "adicta" a T.B.B.T. me encanta, mi favorito es Leonard él es la reunion de los otros 3... jajajajaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

mmm, A mi no me agrada mucho ese tipo de series... Por que será. Me distraigo más con un cap. de House MD.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, A mi no me agrada mucho ese tipo de series... Por que será. Me distraigo más con un cap. de House MD.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3r96KstZLU



Tu si Sabes Carlos!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 23, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me distraigo más con un cap. de House MD.
> 
> Saludos!



Esa es otra que me desvela!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola.

Disfruto con esta comedia, es muy buena. Pero la principal razón para verla está aquí:

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Bacala (Dic 1, 2010)

para mi e s la mejor serie de humor ahora mismo...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 1, 2010)

Ya que hablan tan bien de la serie, voy a tener que empezar a verla.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ya que hablan tan bien de la serie, voy a tener que empezar a verla.



Claro, ver la serie...  
Ver el archivo adjunto 43888


----------



## Nepper (Dic 1, 2010)

yo la veo cuando la engancho, y me mato de risa, y a su vez me siento algo identificado...
da la casualidad que me parezco a sheldom (tal vez será por mi peinado, o mi contextura física, o el [LATEX]\pi = 2[/LATEX], o porque les hablo siempre de los campos magnéticos, o siempre les explico todo lo que sucede cuando vemos un fenomeno físico raro, o será porque siempre les termino arreglando la PC, o será que cuando agarro un videojuego desconocido lo analizo en su totalidad... etc..), por lo que siempre me piden un BAZINGA!!!... pero no... yo no soy sheldom...

yo soy nepper....

PS: muy buena la serie... y más aún si estás en tema XD


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 31, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ese Sheldon siempre me mata de risa



yo tambien la veo...........la veo online aca

http://www.thebigbangtheoryfan.com/


http://www.thebigbangtheoryfan.com/

aca estan todos los episodios online


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 2, 2011)

buena serie, yo también la miro. saludos y gracias por el aporte  stalker94


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ene 2, 2011)

esa es buena serie la veia antes pero ahora me gusta mas the walking dead esperando la segunda temporada y two and a half men


----------



## dios (Ene 2, 2011)

se, tremenda la serie me vi todas las temporadas.
postdata, sheldon sabe que los ingenieros son re grosos, el lo único que pudo hacer en el capitulo que estaban concursando para las guerras de robots fue cambiarle las pilas, los físicos hacen la parte aburrida e invisible de la ingenieria ¬¬


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

juer, la pregunta debería ser; ¿quién no la ve?.

La verdad es que sheldom es un cabrón para con la ingeniería pero gueno, a mi me encanta.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro, ver la serie...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43888



Mmm... ya tengo dos buenas razones para empezar a ver la serie.


----------



## alex11 (Ene 2, 2011)

jajajjajaja creo que es una de las mejores series que hay y creo que tiene mucho éxito debido al entorno en el que se maneja es muy distinta a otras creo que dio un giro a las series de comedia de siempre, y ese sheldon me mata de risa nose porque pero en el idioma ingles me hace reír mas que en español y el que no la ha visto la recomiendo te hará pasar un buen rato.


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2011)

Siendo así, voy a tener que ver esa TBBT ... 

Estuve viendo un trailer de "Walking dead", y me pareció una nueva versión de "Reventemos al Sudaca".


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 19, 2011)

Ahh bueno...que linda imagen que aparecio por ahi.

Espectacular la seria, la veo siempre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Siendo así, voy a tener que ver esa TBBT ...
> 
> Estuve viendo un trailer de "Walking dead", y me pareció una nueva versión de "Reventemos al Sudaca".



que es eso de "Reventemos al Sudaca"?


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que es eso de "Reventemos al Sudaca"?



No se si recordarán aquél juego de pc "carmagedon". El juego consistía en ganar puntos atropellando 
gente. Las quejas del público (principalmente parientes de muertos en  accidentados de tránsito) hicieron que en la segunda versión los  atropellados fueran zombies. 
Al no ser gente se los podía atropellar  tranquilos. 

Acá, en "walking dead" (muertos caminantes) el juego simbólico es parecido. 
Los muertos (de hambre) seríamos los sudamericanos (nada más actual que el problema con los inmigrantes ilegales) que les invadimos (y estropeamos) su lindo paisito en busca de comida (cerebros, en la versión original "el regreso de los muertos vivos"). 
El hecho de ser representados como "muertos" permite una justificación para reventar a los invasores sin ninguna culpa. 
En uno de los trailers (Cap. 2), el personaje principal (un policía, para variar) le dice a una mujer "Lamento que te haya pasado esto a ti", y procede a descargarle la escopeta en la cara.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP9zuk-cTeo&feature=related"][/ame]
Prefiero totalmente la ingenuidad de TBBT.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

la analogía es perfecta ,que manga de turros ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  y no me di cuenta


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2011)

Es que uno se distrae con los efectos especiales y los "minones" que aparecen en las series !!!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 21, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> yo tambien la veo...........la veo online aca
> 
> http://www.thebigbangtheoryfan.com/
> 
> ...


 Muchas Gracias, ya hace bastante quería algo así, a mi me encanta la serie, es de las pocas comedias que me hacen soltar carcajadas, otras comedias apenas entretienen, y bueno, como aquí (mi casa) solo hay un televisor y los demás no entienden TBBT como yo, no les causa gracia y me la pierdo siempre.


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2011)

Es cierto que los físicos somos bastante limitados en cuanto a relacionarnos socialmente, 
especialmente durante la etapa de estudio. Tal vez seamos en los casos que más se nota la 
enfermedad profesional de los que nos inclinamos por las ciencias exactas (ingeniería incluida). 
Sumando eso al uso abundante de sarcasmo típico de estas series, las situaciones de humor 
están bien logradas. 
El "perfil" de Sheldon me recuerda a alguien del foro.

...

Llevo casi 48 hs corridas viendo TBBT. Ya voy por el cap. 3 de la temporada 2. 
Me estoy haciendo adicto, ... 

SOCORRO !!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 21, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> El "perfil" de Sheldon me recuerda a alguien del foro.


a mi tambien, al 90% de la comunidad...


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2011)

Esa es buena ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

> El "perfil" de Sheldon me recuerda a alguien del foro.


quien quien ¡¡¡¡


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> a mi tambien, al 90% de la comunidad...



El 90 % de la comunidad son estudiantes de ingeniería, o ingenieros inconclusos ... 
Digamos que se trata de casos atenuados ... ni rozan el nivel de "Físico Loco". 
El paradigma por aquí es más el personaje de Dilbert (como ya se ha dicho en el foro correspondiente).


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 22, 2011)

realmente, esa serie no me gusta, al igual que todoas las series del warner bros.
¡AL IGUAL QUE LA TELEVISION ENTERA! (exceptuando ciertos programas del encuentro, history, discovery, national geographic, y animal planet)


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2011)

erradicador555 dijo:


> realmente, esa serie no me gusta, al igual que todoas las series del warner bros.
> ¡AL IGUAL QUE LA TELEVISION ENTERA! (exceptuando ciertos programas del encuentro, history, discovery, national geographic, y animal planet)



¿ Qué son "programas del encuentro" ?


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 22, 2011)

digo "Encuentro"


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2011)

Como sea, la anterior es la respuesta que hubiera dado Sheldon.


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

Me maté de risa con el final del capítulo 18 de la temporada 3, "La alternativa de los pantalones". 

En inglés: 




o si lo quieren en castellano, hay para bajarlo o verlo en línea (a partir del minuto 19:30):

http://www.series21.com/the-big-bang-theory/3x18-the-pants-alternative/


----------

